# How do you change the contact data in a Marketplace ad?



## alwysonvac (Apr 4, 2009)

The Marketplace exchange form states to "Please provide the contact data for your listing". I enter my first name and a different email address. When I view my submitted ad and select "Contact this member", the information associated with my TUG account is displayed not the information that I entered.

How do I get around this? I don't want our full names or primary email address displayed online.

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi, happy to help!

You are confusing what you see in "contact this member", your web browser is filling out that information as you have it stored and configured to do so.

when anyone clicks "contact this member" regarding an ad....that form is BLANK and requires you to fill out your own information to send to the user about the ad.  if there is data in that field, it is due to the "auto-fill" feature of your web browser.

no contact data is displayed on the TUG classified ads unless you chose to post your phone number.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 5, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> Hi, happy to help!
> 
> You are confusing what you see in "contact this member", your web browser is filling out that information as you have it stored and configured to do so.
> 
> ...



DUH   That makes sense.  

ok then what is the purpose of filling out the contact data when I'm creating my listing if the contact data is not displayed  

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 5, 2009)

becuase people wanted the option to post ads using different names/email addresses than what is registered on their TUG membership information.

we have to send the notification you recieved a message somewhere =)


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 5, 2009)

Got it !!  
Thanks Brian


----------

